

Show HN: Instantly craft beautiful press kits for your startup - yawnt
https://getpressk.it/

======
docbrain
I don't understand how to use your website. Where/how do I plug in my startup?

~~~
yawnt
wops, bad UI i guess :P.. you need to be on angel.co.. so if your url is
angel.co/startup just browse to dl.getpressk.it/startup.pdf or
dl.getpressk.it/startup.zip and it will be auto generated!

~~~
docbrain
Ahh. I see it now. I thought that might be the case but wasn't sure. Thanks
for responding!

